# New ys 624



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys ,not new to the forum because im on the honda forum, i have had all the honda blowers over the year and now have a hss 928 honda but today decided to buy the only ys 624 yamaha left in Canada in Moncton at Atlantic yamaha , spur of the moment decision, they are all sold out here in Newfoundland months ago, all my Hondas I always bought the black bucket extension off of Cormier Equipment, I cant find any site anywhere to buy one for the yamaha, does any one on here know where I might get one, ill post some pics of my 2 year old 928 and new Yamaha ill have this Monday


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Why don't you just buy the drift cutter, it works great if not as good.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*nice*



Coby7 said:


> Why don't you just buy the drift cutter, it works great if not as good.


I was looking at all your pics a while ago, where did ytou get it and approx price


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Im also taking one of the led lights off the honda to put on an extra one on the yamaha


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> I was looking at all your pics a while ago, where did you get it and approx price


I bargained it into the price with some shear pins. but I think it sold for $32.

Yamaha Motor Canada :: Accessories & Apparel :: Accessories :: Model Search :: Snowblower Accessories :: Extras :: Drift Cutter


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> I bargained it into the price with some shear pins. but I think it sold for $32.
> 
> Yamaha Motor Canada :: Accessories & Apparel :: Accessories :: Model Search :: Snowblower Accessories :: Extras :: Drift Cutter


ok , ill check it out,thanks buddy


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new machine and good luck with it. 

The older OEM YS624 bucket extension should fit this machine, you can see it installed here in this video


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*bucket extension*



JnC said:


> Congrats on the new machine and good luck with it.
> 
> The older OEM YS624 bucket extension should fit this machine, you can see it installed here in this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CAteCdOfFo


Yes I figures it would, theres a nice few older yamahas on the island but no bucket extensions available, how ever my buddy who has the same machine had one made recently by a place called tin man, $120 installed,stainless steel, he left it as is ,Im going to get the same one made next week but going to get it powder coated with black paint, heres a pic


----------

